# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  محاسبه عیار طلا

## vahid_d_0101

با سلام 
چند طلا با عیار های مختلف داریم مثلا 100 گرم 750 و 20 گرم 811 و 26 گرم 700 و 30 گرم 995  حالا میخواهیم ببینیم اگر تمام این طلاهای را باهم ذوب کنیم چند گرم طلا با چه عیاری به دست می اید اگه لطف کنید یه سورس در مورد محاسبه اون برام بزارید ممنون میشم  :تشویق:  :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## vahid_d_0101

بچه ها اون اعدادی که گزاشتم عیار طلا هستند احتمالا می دونید که

----------


## Javad_raouf

اگر مطمئن باشید که عیار طلا ها درست است میشه عیار کل رو حساب کرد
ولی معمولا  عیار طلاهای ساخته موجود در بازار بالا و پایینه

ولی در کل برای به دست آوردن عیارش یک مثال می زنیم
مثال:
100 گرم 950 عیار دارید
100 گرم طلای 750 عیار دارید
50 گرم طلای 705 عیار دارید

تک تک وزن ها رو در عیارش ضرب می کنی و سپس تقسیم بر 750 می کنی
برای مثال:

100 * 950 = 95000 / 750 = 126.666
100 * 750 = 75000 / 750 = 100
50 * 705 =  35250 / 750 = 47

بعد جمع وزنی و جمع 750 را جدا می نویسیم:

وزن خالص: 100+100+50 = 250
وزن 750 : 126.666 + 100 + 47 = 273.666

حالا وزن 750 رو تقسیم بر وزن خالص می کنیم

273.666 / 250 = 1.094664

حالا عدد بدست آمده رو در 750 ضرب می کنیم تا عیار طلا به دست بیاد

1.094664 * 750 = 820.998

عیار این طلاها روی هم 820.998 میشه :اشتباه:

----------


## hs58ir

دوست عزیز آقای جواد رئوف که عیار طلا را در بالا محاسبه کرده اید. به نظر من شما بی جهت اعداد را بارها در 750 ضرب و تقسیم نموده اید در صورتی که این عدد اینجا اصلا کاربردی ندارد چون هر جا که ضرب نموده اید دوباره بر همین عدد تقسیم کردید.
ولی جواب شما خیلی عالی بود. جواب من به این صورت است. معنی ضرب عددی عیار در وزن طلا بدست اوردن وزن طلای خالص است.
پس تمام عیارها را در وزن طلاها ضرب نموده و حاصل ها را با هم جمع می نماییم تا وزن نهایی خالص بدست اید. سپس بر وزن طلای اولیه تقسیم میکنیم.به این صورت عیار نهایی بدست میاید.

[(100*950)+(100*750)+(50*705)]/(100+100+50)=821

----------

